
Ask HN: iPhone Helium Freeze – security backdoor? - vain
Helium freezes iPhones as discussed here - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18340693<p>I know Apple is big on security, but could this possibly be a vulnerability? Could an iPhone be frozen with helium, and then disassembled to read off the SSD?
======
jki275
I doubt that killing the oscillator would make the SSD more or less readable.

